# Chemist and Druggist - Huntsville Ontario bottle



## RCO (Jun 4, 2016)

its a busy day of yard sales here and a couple had a few bottles . one that caught my attention was a small medical bottle . tiny part of the paper label remains but enough is readable to verify it is a local medical bottle from a chemist and druggist from Huntsville Ontario but unsure who , likely would of been located on the main street as that's where they all were , not really sure how old it is exactly ? just has a c in triangle and a 6 or 9 on bottom and typical measurements on other side 

it also was full of some disgusting looking liquid that I was able to remove by carefully taking cork out , it cleaned up good actually and label survived .


----------



## RCO (Jun 4, 2016)

also found a small Sloan's Liniment bottle at another sale , not sure how old it is either , has a D in triangle on bottle


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 4, 2016)

As they look to be ABM bottles I would guess 1909-1920s as their age.....Andy


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 4, 2016)

It's a shame that the rest of the label was gone.  I have or used to have (not sure) a similar labeled drug store bottle that was missing the bottom half that would have said where it was from and who the druggist was.  I suspect that it was a rare local but it'll always be a mystery.  As for the age range I'd guess around the 20's or 30's.  Local druggists were using BIM bottles pretty late in Canada.


----------



## RCO (Jun 5, 2016)

CanadianBottles said:


> It's a shame that the rest of the label was gone.  I have or used to have (not sure) a similar labeled drug store bottle that was missing the bottom half that would have said where it was from and who the druggist was.  I suspect that it was a rare local but it'll always be a mystery.  As for the age range I'd guess around the 20's or 30's.  Local druggists were using BIM bottles pretty late in Canada.



being a small town back then its tough to say how late they were using the small corked bottles , looking at the label it does look really old , the font and design that I can see has a real older look to it but realistically 20's or so is most likely


----------



## RCO (Jun 7, 2016)

my library has a copy of the Ontario druggist book 1870's-1930's , interesting book but there for reference only so you can't take it home . there is 13 listings in it for Huntsville and 5 can be eliminated as there far too old . there is also none listed as a chemist and druggist , all are only listed as druggists . 
but was William Braund 1911 - 1930's , John Gilchrist 1930's> , TW Hutchinson 1923-29 , Charles Wattson 1885-1925 , those 4 seemed to be most likely possibilities , a couple others from just before 1910's but likely too old as well , so still not really sure who's bottle it was


----------



## bne74honda (Jun 7, 2016)

Those druggist bottles are a dime a dozen, unless the label is clear and attached. I dig at least  a half dozen every time I go out. Even with the label, they're really only of interest to locals and don't fetch much.

B


----------



## RCO (Jun 7, 2016)

bne74honda said:


> Those druggist bottles are a dime a dozen, unless the label is clear and attached. I dig at least  a half dozen every time I go out. Even with the label, they're really only of interest to locals and don't fetch much.
> 
> B




I know there are a lot of medical bottles from Ontario , there was just a bunch on ebay from mostly southern Ontario , with bids starting at around $10.00 , some didn't even get bids ,  guess it depends if anyone is collecting that specific town or not as to how desirable they are .  was just interested in this bottle cause its was from my area and I haven't really found any medical bottles from Huntsville before , I'm assuming most used paper labels not sure if there is any embossed ones to be found


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 8, 2016)

One notable thing about that label is that it's not the typical druggists' label.  It looks like it was a label that was pre-printed for a specific product, usually a patent medicine unique to that pharmacy.  A typical druggist bottle would have a generic label where the product would be written in by hand or typewriter, and those ones almost never extended that far down the bottle.


----------



## RCO (Jun 8, 2016)

CanadianBottles said:


> One notable thing about that label is that it's not the typical druggists' label.  It looks like it was a label that was pre-printed for a specific product, usually a patent medicine unique to that pharmacy.  A typical druggist bottle would have a generic label where the product would be written in by hand or typewriter, and those ones almost never extended that far down the bottle.



that's an interesting observation , the label was very big , went all the way up the bottle and Huntsville part just the very bottom . so clueless as to what else would of been on the label , a lot of space was used for something . it does appear to have been some sort of product that would of been sold by pharmacy not a generic bottle used by pharmacy for any prescription . 

there is a small museum in town that might know something ( muskoka heritage place )  , but i tried to talk to them about bottles once before and it didn't lead anywhere so not sure . know they have a large collection of Huntsville items and may have seen some of the medical bottles before or might know more about the druggists who operated in area


----------



## neatthings (Jun 8, 2016)

I also have a  Sloans Liniment. Mine is from USA, Illinois Glass Company. Though not special, one of my favorites because of how clean i got it.


----------



## RCO (Jun 8, 2016)

I also have a screw top sloan's liniment bottle that I dug up , think it must of been a major product back then and sold all over the place , but not that familiar with it . once you get better with cleaning its not that hard to dramatically improve bottles , the timmins bottle I found was not cleaned much at all ( the lip was all rust and dark spots of dirt inside )  when I bought it but a quick cleaning made it look way better , I don't understand why some sellers don't clean there art deco bottles , the guy had everything else looking nice except the timmins bottle , he treated it like crap for some reason


----------

